# +5 Close up lens/ filter



## Spider Pig (19 Aug 2008)

Does anyone have any experience of these?
http://www.jessops.com/Store/s30152/0/F ... lse&comp=n

Basically thinking about getting one of these before I can save up some money to get a good macro lens.
How good are they as a cheap alternative for a true macro lens? Also how do you work out the magnification change with zoom lenses? So for example what magnification would you have using a 250mm lens?

Thanks for any help with this.


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Aug 2008)

Have a look here: viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2393 applies to what you need and will save you some cash!


----------



## Spider Pig (19 Aug 2008)

Thanks for that LD, might well get that. I notice that you're now using a macro lens. How does this compare with the close up lenses?


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Aug 2008)

Spider Pig said:
			
		

> Thanks for that LD, might well get that. I notice that you're now using a macro lens. How does this compare with the close up lenses?


You can't compare both, the close up "lens" (more like filters) just give you an extra zoom on your original lens, I use the close up filters on my macro lens so that I can zoom even closer to the subject.
It won't turn a normal lens into a macro lens, just gives you the extra zoom, most lenses have a minimum focal point, some lenses you can be 1cm away from the subject and others 5cm or more... the close up filter enables you to get even closer to the subject from that minimum focal point. hope that helps.


----------



## Spider Pig (19 Aug 2008)

Think I need to do a bit more research. My understanding was that although it does reduce the minimum focal distance it also magnifies the image, as it is a +5 lens (in this case) but I'm unfamiliar with the lens set up inside the main lens and what effect it would have on this. I'm sure I read that the +5 will give an image just greater than 1:1 and so will be a true macro.


----------

